# Heat cords: How often do they fail?



## disintegratus (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got a few heat cords running on various enclosures, so far I love them. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, safe, silent, practically invisible. Awesome things.

I'm in the process of making up some heat pad thingys, with routed timber and a tile, I made a small one but my 25 watt cord was too much for it and the temps I was getting were too high. I couldn't find a spare 15 watt cord, so I pulled the cord out of my gecko's tank temporarily. after running it for a day or so to test it, the cord just died. I actually thought it had become unplugged, but nope. It was only a few months old, too.

So I was just wondering, in other people's experience, how often they die, and if anyone's had a bad experience with one malfunctioning like a heat mat, or if they just stop working and go cold when something goes wrong?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 14, 2012)

Only ever had one fail. And it was the flat kind.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't had any problem with mine but then I've only had it for 6months. Your 25w should be fine, sounds like you have just zigzaged or spiralled it too tightly.


----------



## reb01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive used heat cords for years without any dramas,but with heat mats ive had issues...


----------



## fourexes (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a recent convert to heat cords to. Have used che's and mats but find the cord the most reliable and economic option out there (after listening to APS resident snakesperts hehe)

As I understand the only thing that can go wrong is a break in the wire, perhaps caused by bending around too tight of a radius or similar. 

I was looking at slotting a 20mm paver for the cord and sit a tile on top but decided that the expensive polycarbonate would serve the purpose with alot less weight and alot less work. Just testing now. On a side note, if anyone needs some polycarb perhaps cut to size, send me a pm.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 6 cords running for the last few years not one failure. Always Zig zag the cord don't spiral, excess heat needs to escape, in spiral shape it can't and just gets hotter


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 14, 2012)

I've used heat cords for many years and in a lot of very different ways and I've never had a single problem with them.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine was zig-zagged, I really have no idea why it died, the 25 watt cord was running for a couple of days getting much higher temps with no ill effect. Oh well. If they all just short out and go cold if something goes wrong, I'm happy with that I'd rather my snakes be cold for a couple of days than cook


----------



## justin91 (Dec 3, 2012)

What's the best thing for a heat cord to sit under? I'm currently in middle of a diy was gonna try a heat cord but not sure what I should put over it. It's going to be in a wood enclosure


----------



## saximus (Dec 3, 2012)

justin91 said:


> What's the best thing for a heat cord to sit under? I'm currently in middle of a diy was gonna try a heat cord but not sure what I should put over it. It's going to be in a wood enclosure



Ceramic or slate tiles are pretty good. They provide a decent thermal mass so it stays relatively stable


----------



## loungelizard (Dec 3, 2012)

Had one melt and catch fire but all my others have been fine and I've use them for years. Didn't put me off at all .


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 3, 2012)

Only had one fail and I run 40 or so. Only reason it failed was due to me getting rough with it and splitting the insulation, no fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 3, 2012)

Had them for years without incident but have had one faulty one returned to work.


----------



## justin91 (Dec 3, 2012)

saximus said:


> Ceramic or slate tiles are pretty good. They provide a decent thermal mass so it stays relatively stable



Ah ok awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 3, 2012)

You can still use 25W cord, just put less of it under the tile and let the rest dangle out the back in the air. It is not going to do any harm.

Make sure the channels into which the cord is to fit are just slightly wider than the diameter of the cord. That allows it to move a little as it expands and contracts if turned on and off (and makes it easier to thread around corners).

The only thing I can think of that might make a cord fail is stretching it with a fair bit of force. (Of course looping it over itself or in bundle would not be smart). 

Blue


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 3, 2012)

don't wanna hijack but whilst on heat cords, what is the best sort of thermostat to run heat cord off? would it be best with a dimmer or would an on/off thermo be ok??


----------



## Stuart (Dec 4, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> don't wanna hijack but whilst on heat cords, what is the best sort of thermostat to run heat cord off? would it be best with a dimmer or would an on/off thermo be ok??


Wide range of opinions on this but the general trend seems to be towards a Habistat Dimming thermostat. I was on the fence with getting one but after I did, I won't be going back to using any other brands.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 4, 2012)

Dimming thermostats are the best for all heat sources IMO but you need to be aware that some have a minimum load requirement.


----------



## wokka (Dec 4, 2012)

Heat cord needs to be reliable as it is mainly used in the building industry , to heat floors and pipes in cold environments. You can imagine the hassle if concrete slabs had to be ripped up every time a cord failed! Like most things they can be subject to mechanical damage if incorrectly installed.


----------

